# New base plate.



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As I recently obtained a 1/4" Ozito router, I decided to make a small replacement base plate that would allow me to use the Oak Park guides in my collection.

I designed the base plate to be 6" x 6" out of 6mm acrylic that I had on hand.

I used Forster bits to cut the through hole and counter bore and I felt the end result was just great....VBG.

When I went to fit the plate to the router, I struck a problem. The gap between the existing dust collection mounting holes was not wide enough to fit the Oak Park guides. The PC style guides would fit, but now the through hole was too wide,,,,:angry:

I did not want to grind out the base of the router so had to resort to using a "universal base plate" that I had on hand that would take the PC style guides.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've no doubt that the Ozito power tools as sold by Bunnings represent top value for money James and even better value as new but second hand, but it's a pity that they don't do more research into what features are desired by the people who buy them. It's good to see how your skill level has increased in the past year or two James, isn't that feeling of euphoria great when a problem has been solved.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The router only cost $25 from "Cash Converters", so I thought I may as well get some use out of it.

I want to use this one as a light router to use hand held to carve signs, hence the attempt to make a base that used template guides.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, James.

On picture six I saw that you routed the 6mm acrylic. Did you use some lubricant to do it?

I am asking because recently I bought five 12mm thick plates but I don´t know if I need some special technique to cut, drill, rout them. It was supposed that today I´d work with them but the jet lag is affecting me seriously.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Alexis.

I drew the 6 x 6 pattern on the paper covering the acrylic and cut out with a standard metal hack saw blade. One edge was not straight. From 'right on the line' to 'about 1.5mm" off at the other end.

I used a method used by Bob and Rick using a 3/4" guide bushing and 1/2" cutter to trim the cut back to the line. The base plate is held to the long strip of acrylic with double sided tape, allowing for 1/8" offset.

I set the Triton router to the lowest speed and did not use any lubricant. I only took about 0.5mm each run.

For detailed information on working with acrylic, look for any posts by "Quillman" or check this web site:

Machining Plastics


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Working with polycarbonate*

Hello, James.

Thank you for the info. The site you sent is impressive.

I have an insert plate made out of aluminum to be installed in my first RT but it doesn´t fit with my newest BOSH 1619EVS router. I don´t want to drill new holes on it because already it has many.

This morning I took two polycarbonate plates (300mmx300mmx12mm) that I bought in China and checked their dimensions. They have the same problem mentioned by you. I cut one polycarb plate a hair bigger than the aluminum plate to use it as a template to make a blind polycarbonate plate, then I routed to make an exact duplicate of the aluminum plate. By this way I will have standard dimensions for the insert plates. On next year I will drill the holes for my 1619EVS.

I also made an insert ring to fit in the polycarb plate. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR for you and your relatives!!!!!!


----------



## sheperd80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicely done. I may habe to go this route as well...darn bosch routers and their funny hole sizes.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ryan, what is funny about them? Are there any problems we can help you with?


----------



## juliemama (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK Router and a set of Kempston 99000 10 pcs Solid Brass Template Guide Kit With Adaptor that I just had a friend buy for me in the States. The two just don't fit together. I would buy a new plate, but they don't have such things in Costa Rica. A have a piece of acrylic to make a new baseplate. How does the adaptor get secured to the new baseplate? How should I cut the acrylic (the pattern) to be able to use the guides? Can you tell I am brand new at this?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Julie.

If you take a look at the photos in my first post, you should be able to follow the method.

The adaptor does not have to be used. I do not know which router the adaptor is designed for.

The bushing is attached to the base plate with the lock nut.

First attach the router to the new base plate. 
Using a v-groove bit make a slight dent in the base plate to show the dead centre point.
Clamp the base plate onto the drill press table with the 'dent' under the centre of the quill.
Using a forstner bit, make a through hole 1 3/16" diameter. Without moving the base plate, change to a 1 3/8" cutter and make a hole ONLY to the depth of the guide bushing. 

You need to cut a 1 3/8" lipped hole dead centre in your base. 

This may confuse you more......but with the help of the other members, you will be able to make a base plate to suit your router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

This link may provide you with more information;

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/8114-making-your-own-sub-base-plate.html


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

James, thanks for the link to Mike's series of photos. Looks like something I can do!


----------



## juliemama (Nov 14, 2011)

*Attaching template guide adaptor*

I don't have a drill press but perhaps I can find someone to help. If not, I don't know. Here is a link to the guides I bought can be found on amazon:
Kempston 99000 10 pcs Solid Brass Template Guide Kit With Adaptor
I am still confused about how to attach the adaptor to the base plate. There are four holes in it. Does it get screwed onto the new baseplate? What is/where is the "lock nut"?
What do you mean by a "a 1 3/8" lipped hole"?
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

juliegfoster said:


> I don't have a drill press but perhaps I can find someone to help. If not, I don't know. Here is a link to the guides I bought can be found on amazon:
> Kempston 99000 10 pcs Solid Brass Template Guide Kit With Adaptor
> I am still confused about how to attach the adaptor to the base plate. There are four holes in it. Does it get screwed onto the new baseplate? What is/where is the "lock nut"?
> What do you mean by a "a 1 3/8" lipped hole"?
> Thanks for your patience.



Hi Julie,

I just saw your post after I returned from vacation.

Have you got your problem sorted out yet?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump.....


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

James, you may want to start a new thread, that post is over eight years old. Hahahaha


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I meant to show this to a new mmber, but found out she did not want to make a plate...LOL


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I just found your post amusing because you're often the one telling people about very old threads, James.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Paul... Yes...... I was going to tag the member.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @alannuttall 

This post may help you in making your own base plate...

This was one of my earlier 'how I did it ' posts....


----------



## Allanseron114 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, this is great, I liked it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, @Allanseron114 

This is what we are here for...


----------

